# Bee Whisperer



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Hambone,
I have done that before as well but its still cool, nice pics. The last pic seems to have a waspy bee enjoying the bounty as well. I have not had that happen, thought they were meet eaters.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Those are the whitest, softest looking beekeepers hands I have ever seen.  Tell me you killed the wasp?!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I make my wife do all the work. You should see her hands. 

The wasp lived to see another day. Just a paper wasp.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

:lpf:


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Someone tickle his nose with a feather and watch his reaction when he rubs his face.


----------

